# How to convert tiller steer to a console



## evansjoem (Feb 6, 2017)

I think it is an 85 evinrude 15hp. What parts do I need. Totally new at steering gear stuff. I will most likely built my own console.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstehle (Feb 6, 2017)

I have an 80s model 35hp evinrude that's tiller and cable steer. I'll get you some pics tomorrow if I remember. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2017)

*You can go to marineengine.com then select the model year/horsepower then select the accessory catalog. The kits will be in there. *


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> *You can go to marineengine.com then select the model year/horsepower then select the accessory catalog. The kits will be in there. *


thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> Pappy said:
> 
> 
> > *You can go to marineengine.com then select the model year/horsepower then select the accessory catalog. The kits will be in there. *
> ...


i can't find a complete kit. Model number is E15RCOB. Does this mean it is a true 15hp and not the 9.9. I was told it was a 9.9 when I got it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes it is a true 15hp.

The hardest thing you will have to do is covert from pullstart to electric start. It will require an engine wire harness, starter, starter solenoid and battery wiring. The shifting is easy on those older evinrudes because the shift linkage just hooks up to the mechanical shifter on the starboard side. 

If you were like a lot of guys, you would start out with just a remote kill switch, a set of controls and steering wheel/console and just have the guy in the back pull start her when you're ready to roll. Then when you get to where you're fishin you can flick the kill switch on the dash.


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

rotus623 said:


> Yes it is a true 15hp.
> 
> The hardest thing you will have to do is covert from pullstart to electric start. It will require an engine wire harness, starter, starter solenoid and battery wiring. The shifting is easy on those older evinrudes because the shift linkage just hooks up to the mechanical shifter on the starboard side.
> 
> If you were like a lot of guys, you would start out with just a remote kill switch, a set of controls and steering wheel/console and just have the guy in the back pull start her when you're ready to roll. Then when you get to where you're fishin you can flick the kill switch on the dash.


would these parts inner change within the 1985 model. I am gonna keep it manual start for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> rotus623 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is a true 15hp.
> ...


should I build an aluminum console or fiberglass. Which one would be the lightest overall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 7, 2017)

Doh, I forgot those motors don't have the steering tube on them from the factory.

To convert that motor to entirely remote control would cost you a mini fortune!! 

I was in the same predicament as you a few months back. After looking at the work involved, I ended up selling my motor and boat separately and got a flat bottom tunneled hull with remote control (bigger) engine for about a thousand dollars out of pocket. Thats a real nice rig you got, but I think a console in it will really choke you out up there. May want to put it on CL for more than you think you can sell it for and see what happens. Just my .02.


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

rotus623 said:


> Doh, I forgot those motors don't have the steering tube on them from the factory.
> 
> To convert that motor to entirely remote control would cost you a mini fortune!!
> 
> I was in the same predicament as you a few months back. After looking at the work involved, I ended up selling my motor and boat separately and got a flat bottom tunneled hull with remote control (bigger) engine for about a thousand dollars out of pocket. Thats a real nice rig you got, but I think a console in it will really choke you out up there. May want to put it on CL for more than you think you can sell it for and see what happens. Just my .02.


i cannot sell cause it was my wife's grandfathers boat. So I was gonna weld up a light weight console here is some ideas















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> rotus623 said:
> 
> 
> > Doh, I forgot those motors don't have the steering tube on them from the factory.
> ...


im just tired of the tiller steer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > rotus623 said:
> ...






gonna move seat up and install console on the right side



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 7, 2017)

Where the drill is sitting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 13, 2017)

Started making side console. Face is cut and have cardboard templates made












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> Started making side console. Face is cut and have cardboard templates made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tig welding weave action






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Feb 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > Started making side console. Face is cut and have cardboard templates made
> ...


there were a lot of impurities in the aluminum. So all my good welds will be ground down and then a thin layer of filler will be put on. I'm thinking of a paint scheme to do. I think I will make it stand out with a semi gloss hand sanded with a loomis fish skeleton but done myself as a bass. I have an air brush that I might have to bust out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 6, 2017)

Time to clean up face to polish and paint back












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 6, 2017)

Just ordered my steering stuff















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 8, 2017)

Bstehle said:


> I have an 80s model 35hp evinrude that's tiller and cable steer. I'll get you some pics tomorrow if I remember.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


could you send those pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstehle (Mar 8, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2017)

Great work so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 17, 2017)

Update on console













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 18, 2017)

Here is my throttle control mount I made


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 18, 2017)

Just finished shifter mount for the controls.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 19, 2017)

The mock up












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 19, 2017)

getting it put together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonny.barile (Mar 19, 2017)

This is turning out to be real cool.....


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

Some more pics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

More









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

More












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

Why did it repeat my photos??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> Why did it repeat my photos??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you hooked the controls up to your motor yet? I'm looking to do the same thing with my 92 Evinrude 30 hp electric start. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

No haven't yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> No haven't yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How easy will it be do you think? I'm wanting to do the same thing your doing. Will I be able to do it like yours?


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

You should be able to buy a kit for yours. I am going to fabricate all of my pieces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

evansjoem said:


> You should be able to buy a kit for yours. I am going to fabricate all of my pieces
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I'm a welder/fabricator myself so I'm Def going to watch to see how you rig it up! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 20, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to buy a kit for yours. I am going to fabricate all of my pieces
> ...


Do you have any ideas yet for how to rig up the shift lever to the console? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

I have two bolt holes on the front and will make a plate with a tube welded to it. Then I can buy the arm for it that will go through the bottom and bolt in and then bolt to the steering cable. Mount the steering cable to the transom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is the mock up for the steering






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> evansjoem said:
> 
> 
> > No haven't yet
> ...


here is a mock up for you but just use a flat plate shaped like a triangle with a hole for the steering rod






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 20, 2017)

Yours will be easy I think. I'm just not sure how to hook up the throttle yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 21, 2017)

VAbassin said:


> VAbassin said:
> 
> 
> > evansjoem said:
> ...


i bought the standard terre flex steering system on Amazon. I have it mounted already. Comes with all the hardware and a template to use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 21, 2017)

Update. She is painted and mounted for now. I will hook up the cables when I finish the transom












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 21, 2017)

Update












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Mar 21, 2017)

Yea now that you drew that out of should be pretty easy. I'm just not sure about throttle and shifter. But it's looking good man! Loving the paint

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## olefart (Mar 21, 2017)

This is the set up on my 6hp for the cables and it is wired I believe for a kill switch, I don't know what will hook up to these fitting yet? I plan on putting this on my sport canoe where I can be up front in the rivers. good luck on your build.


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 27, 2017)

Well made my own bracket not pretty but works. Still need to do some trimming









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 28, 2017)

Here u go kinda ugly but works good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Mar 28, 2017)

Need to do some trimming on the motor steer bracket and found out my throttle cables are for a merc even though it says evinrude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 18, 2017)

Here it is built all my own brackets





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Apr 27, 2017)

Bad news...... two new coils installed, new power pack and new plugs. Still won't start and no spark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evansjoem (Jun 11, 2017)

I got it fixed and fished bullards Bar! Check it out!! Spotted bass close to the record!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 11, 2017)

Good one! That would make anyone's day. Never been to Bullards Bar. Just too far unless I spend some time camping.


----------



## evansjoem (Jun 11, 2017)

We camped for 3 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

